# Looking for grass flats to wade to in Navarre



## Rowlock (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi all. I'm looking for some grass flats easily accessible from shore to wade to near Navarre. Has anyone had any luck or can recommend anything? I have a buddy who has been here for years but has never tried a hand at inshore saltwater fishing. If so, what are your bait recommendations? Shrimp? Minnows? Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

There is a street right before you reach Broxons heading East on 98. Take that street down to the sound and there is a little parking area. Grass is all over the place in both directions, but I would head west. Ive had the best luck with live shrimp under a popping cork of somekind. I use a cajun thunder


----------



## Rowlock (Feb 20, 2008)

I will check it out. Thank you for your help


----------



## Phat Old Man (May 24, 2012)

Are you talking about Broxon's new location on 98?


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Phat Old Man said:


> Are you talking about Broxon's new location on 98?


Yep


----------



## Phat Old Man (May 24, 2012)

Hmmm, I'll have to look into that. I haven't found any good fishing spots.


----------



## trectenwald (Feb 28, 2011)

Hmmm... what kinda fish you gettin into back there? Specks? Red?


----------

